# Smoking Briggs Engine



## Jetman (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a Brigss engine in my simplicity 7013. Occasionally under load it will all of a sudden smoke really bad like you are pouring oil through the carb. Then it will clear up and run fine. What would cause this? Could it be broken or sticking rings?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's blue smoke(oil),it could be worn valve guides,or rings.Since it only puffs,and doesn't continue,I'd say valve guides.
If it's black smoke(fuel) it could need a carb cleaning/reset.
Also,I have seen engines with plugged breathers do this.


----------



## Jetman (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. The smoke is blue and I'm sure it is oil related. I want to sell the tractor and hoping I wouldn't have to open the engine, but I may have to or consider a lower price.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How bad a puff does it make,and does it do it every time?

Re-reading your post,I would recommend cleaning the breather,first. Just remove the breather,and soak it in kerosene,or carb cleaner,and blow it out with LOW Pressure air(no more than 15 psi ),and reinstall it. 
If it still does it,then you can check the valve guides.


----------

